# gill plate edge is white



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

on my black ghost knife fish his gill plate edge is turning white and also he sometimes just lays with out his fin moving but his gills go up and down so he is breathing but he just lays

is he just sleeping?

what is the white stuff?

please help fast


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

somebody







help me here please


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

please


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i did a 50% water change and he looks better but i cant tell if he is dying or if he is just sleeping you know

he looks better now but here is what he looked like earlier today


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

here is a pic


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 16, 2004)

Check your water perimeter's to see if thier all ok.


----------

